# Anyone TTC who also has an Auto-Immune illness?



## MaryC (Jul 25, 2007)

Hi there,

I was just wondering is there is anyone out there who has an autoimmune illness and is ttc. I was just wondering if so how you are coping? and what advice have you been given with regard ttc? Also if you do conceive how your condition will effect your pregnancy, the birth and not to mention when you get home with your new arrival?

I have an autoimmune illness and so it would be great to speak with someone else in a similar situation, even if the illnesses are different there are alot of common traits between autoimmune illnesses. I am ttc baby No2 so I have been through most things already regarding autoimmune and pregnancy so I may have some tips that would be helpful for anyone on there first time around.

I hope I'm not the only one, so let me know if you're out there!!!!

Mary


----------



## jofi (Apr 7, 2006)

Hi Mary, try peer support, there's bound to be someone.  Nice to meet you the other night btw 
fiona xxx


----------

